# 100 year US centennial Glassware



## wvhillbilly (Sep 1, 2007)

I picked up this partial set at a yardsale today. Does anyone have the info or value of this stuff??


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 1, 2007)

Front of plate.
 Says: George Washington 1776


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 1, 2007)

Close-up of Cup


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 1, 2007)

Back of plate


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 1, 2007)

Trademark:
 Manufactured By W.T. Copeland & Sons
 Solely For J.M. Shaw & Co 
 New York


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 4, 2007)

You mean to tell me noone has anything to say about 131 year old glass, especially something in memerial of americas 100 year centennial. Come on guys wake up!! Have any of you even seen anything like it before in antique shops??


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take a shot at this, well to start we don't know if it is that old. Secondly I will get back to this with you once I do some research. But don't be discouraged it could be the real deal, if so you have a gold mine. I promise I'll get back with ya on this one, just give me a lil time to research.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 8, 2007)

Itll be interesting to see what you find, I know I couldnt find much.
 They look origional, hopefully I did hit a goldmine[]


----------



## David E (Sep 9, 2007)

WT Copeland & Sons Ltd have operated the Spode works at Spode England since 1847 to the present.
 Listings prior to 1847 should be attribute
 to Spode.
 Fine and expensive dinner ware. Yours not listed by book

 David E


----------

